# West Country meeting?



## Alex_B (Nov 26, 2006)

well, did raise this before already since there seem to be quite a few people from devon and counties nearby ... would anyone be interested in a meet-up next year? (or booze-up )   ?

just wondering


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 27, 2006)

well I live nowhere near the west country, what with you lot being carrot munching country folk 

but I'd be up for a few pints of Cider and a few Pasties


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 29, 2006)

well, don't hurry too much, things are always a bit slow down here 

I guess you would not be excluded just for being not a local 

.. oh, don't underestimate that cider! I've seen people drinking it like beer and they were not really doing too well afterwards


----------



## neogfx (Nov 30, 2006)

I'd be up for a get together at some point. Could be fun.


----------



## lee_M (Dec 3, 2006)

Yeah sound cool!!

Have to see closer to the day! but yes i'll come! you can all teach me how to use my 400D


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 9, 2006)

hmm .,. so we are four now ... there must be more from the south west ... not just the sheep!


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 10, 2006)

There ARE a good many sheep around down there ... and if only I could (but can't :cry: ) I'd certainly try to be there! After my short visit to Cornwall in August and my trainride to Plymouth (to meet Archangel, he IS there!) and further on to Portsmouth (via Westbury, which no longer is The West Country, but there was no other way for me to travel, :roll: ), I have seen that it would have been worth the while to stop more and look at more!


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 29, 2006)

Hmm, I will be in Exeter on Sunday and the following week, but that might to short to get anything arranged I guess.


----------



## Stevedevil (Mar 2, 2007)

Its a Bit far for an Essex Lad!!!

But let me know anyway when & Where

Cheers

Steve


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 21, 2007)

so then Alex, when you over here for a meetup then? I can get a train down to Exeter or Plymouth very easily or possibly  con a lift of someone


----------



## Alex_B (Apr 21, 2007)

the problem is, i won't be in Exeter again before july/august  I'm at least a month in Sweden in June. and may is packed with work ...


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 21, 2007)

july / august is good for me August is better as there are not so many Airshows ;-)


----------



## Alex_B (Apr 21, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> july / august is good for me August is better as there are not so many Airshows ;-)



lets see then


----------



## darich (Apr 21, 2007)

Are the Wurzels still on the go??
I could be tempted if there's a chance of a gig!!!


----------



## hamburger (Apr 21, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> the problem is, i won't be in Exeter again before july/august



If there's anything going between July 22nd and August 4th, count me in - I'm going to be in Wiltshire on holidays then!


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 21, 2007)

darich said:


> Are the Wurzels still on the go??
> I could be tempted if there's a chance of a gig!!!



now your talking!!


----------



## darich (Apr 22, 2007)

"I've got a brand new combine harvester, I'll give you the key"

They're playing Plymouth at the end of July - can you postpone the meet?

They don't make music like this anymore!!!


----------

